# 2 Masters



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Posting on behalf of Pauluspaolo.

He received his Marinemaster today. However due to work & other stuff he's not sure when he will be around. So he has asked me to show you it. It came to my house so It didn't end up back at the sorting office. Therefore we got a shot of it with my Landmaster.










More pics to come, when he has time!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Many Congratulations Paulus, I hope it lives up to your expectations.

Fine picture MrC next to your LM.

Looking forward to more of your pictures and thoughts Paulus

All the best

From another MM owner

Derek


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

Well done Paulus I know you have wanted one for a while.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

neil said:


> Well done Paulus I know you have wanted one for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've handled/worn one, and you won't be disappointed


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Paul, well done.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh very nice...























I'm sure that he is very proud of the new arrival and I look forward to seeing more family photos!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Paulus. I'm really happy for you









Bet you'll have it on your wrist when you go to bed tonight!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Many thanks for the comments. First off I should explain that I've been considering knocking watch collecting on the head for a while now, for no other reason than I'm just becoming a bit tired/bored of it and not I'm not enjoying it as much as I used to. So, loving Seiko watches as I do, it was my intention that I'd get a Marinemaster and stop my watch collecting in style. I now have getting on for 30 watches which, I think, is a bit ridiculous (at times my collecting was bordering on an obsession) and I've got much more important things to consider or do. So that's the background to me acquiring this watch.

My initial impressions upon opening the box were "what a fantastic watch"







. There's no doubting that the build quality is excellent (though I have found a couple of problems which I'll come to later), the case, bracelet & divers extension are beautifully made and finished, the bezel insert does "look like polished ebony" to coin a phrase used by Derek (Luvwatch). The dial and hands are superb in that they pay homage to Seiko divers of the past showing elements from the 6105 and 6309 divers. I also like the fact that it has a day display only and that it's black on a silver background like my 7002 (though white or silver on a black background would have been even better), the fact that it uses a monocoque case and features the famous Seiko wave on then back are plus points to. I was worried about the size of the watch as I have quite small wrists but in reality I needn't have been concerned at all - it's approximately the same size as my stainess steel Samurai and only slightly bigger than an skx007. The movement is the hi-beat 8L35 which can be manually wound as well as being an automatic - the crown screws down positively and firmly. Packaging is excellent too with a decent box and a good quality rubber strap as an alternative. All in all it's a superb watch - whether it's worth so much more than a standard Seiko diver I'm not so sure, as they are astonishingly good watches for the money.

So onto the problems mentioned earlier - the luminous pip in the triangle at 12 on the bezel is ever so slightly off centre (not a biggie and I can live with it) and the bezel doesn't rotate smoothly - it'll start off rotating smoohly and then suddenly start binding, it's beginning to piss me off somewhat. I'm pretty sure that it's not a big problem though and I wonder if the gasket that sits in a groove on the inner face of Seiko bezel has slipped slightly(I'm presuming the Marinemaster is the same as other Seikos in this respect). I tried lubricating the bezel with a few drops of water and this seemed to help a lot so maybe a bit of light oil would work wonders? I believe that oil can attack seals and rubber so I don't want to go down this route until I get a more expert opinion. Roy ...... help!!!!

Despite the above problems the Marinemaster is a stunning watch and this one will be with me for the rest of my life. I've got a ridiculously busy couple of weeks ahead (which isn't exactly cheering me up) but I'll try and take some photos at the weekend.

Many thanks for reading


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmm yes I know what you mean it is shocking when you realise that you can wear a different watch every day for a month and never wear the same one twice... I've been informed by my other 1/2 that I need to be more selective and calm down when further adding to the watch stash...
















Good review of the MM Paul I hope that this one is a keeper...
















Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Paulus, enjoy.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

An update on the sticky MM bezel. We've got some swanky dry film lubricant at work which I lubricated the bezel with and this seems to have done the trick - I can now happily report that the bezel is as smooth as silk, just as it should be


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> An update on the sticky MM bezel. We've got some swanky dry film lubricant at work which I lubricated the bezel with and this seems to have done the trick - I can now happily report that the bezel is as smooth as silk, just as it should be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great Paul.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Mmm yes I know what you mean it is shocking when you realise that you can wear a different watch every day for a month and never wear the same one twice...
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Make that every day of the year.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't wait for those pics


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I've been toying with the idea of a MM for a long time now, the bit that puts me of most is that it doesn't have a sapphire crystal and I tend to be quite hard on watches. First I've heard about any mis-alignment issues, how much out are we talking?

I'd also be interested to see how you compare it to your Seiko 5 limited edition diver as I own that one too!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Paul,lovely watch isn't it?

If I remeber correctly,I heard about a few niggles with the MM and the 600m re-issue,lume dot out,fingerprint inside crystal,and sticky bezel.

The fingerprint would drive me mad
















All that aside,they are a cracking watch,and quite heavy,looks great on the supplied rubber strap,IMO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't see the pic ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry,there is no pic of it on the stap.I was making a statement


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry Alex, I wasn't clear I can't see the pic in Mr.C's 1st post.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Wardy,

the bezel dot isn't out by much, it's annoying more than anything else - given the quality of the rest of the watch it's an annoyance I'm happy to live with. The bezel still feels tight to turn but I'd rather have it too tight than too loose, it'll loosen up over time and with use anyway. I've heard that sapphire crystals, whilst being scratch resistant, are also quite brittle and may shatter (though I've never heard of this happening). I've never had any problems with a Seiko crystal so I'm prepared to give them the benefit of the doubt - Seiko must know what they are doing by now.

Pics at the weekend as I just have no time until then - sorry Hakim









I've been examining all the documents that came with the watch - according to the guarantee card it was bought in January 2005 and I'm already the third owner














It's my intention that I shall be the last owner







.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for that. Glad to hear you're going to keep her! Maybe Katsu-san will get some more business from me before the year is out after all!!!

If you get the opportunity could you post some more pics and/or an update of living with the MM a few weeks in? Might be enough to tip me over the edge?!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> If you get the opportunity could you post some more pics and/or an update of living with the MM a few weeks in? Might be enough to tip me over the edge?!


Will do, but to be honest I don't envisage wearing the MM that often (work's too hard on watches to wear expensive ones) - I will wear it but for evenings out/special occasions probably. I don't anticipate any other problems than those I've already mentioned.

I'm helping out backstage at a production of Peter Pan for the next 2 weeks(making Peter, Wendy & co fly!) so will only have this weekend free for photo opportunities!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

neil Posted Yesterday, 08:51 AM



> QUOTE(K.I.T.T. @ Apr 18 2005, 04:51 PM)
> 
> Mmm yes I know what you mean it is shocking when you realise that you can wear a different watch every day for a month and never wear the same one twice...
> 
> ...


Neil... From you I can truly believe that!























I currently only have sufficient to go for just over 2 full months... [64 watches]














And there is now a 'counting them all out and counting them all back again approach being adopted...' My other 1/2 found my watch collection spreadsheet [sad I know!!!!! Leaving evidence in a password protected file on my hard drive] So my limit of watches is now going to be 65... Max!!!!!!!!














So I'll have to get rid of the 'space fillers' so I can get more of the ones that I would/could wear....























Mike


----------

